# New Austin/Rover Bunker - Longbridge - 2011



## Derelict-UK (May 21, 2011)

This to my knowledge hasn't been photographed before, It is located near the Flight Shed half way up the slope to the old runway.

According to an ex-Rover employee it could be the Winch Room Control Bunker for the winch that is located only meters away which transported newly built Hurricanes from the Flight Shed to the runway during WWII.

As shown in the following film (at 4min 30sec)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vapEDE8jtzw&feature=player_detailpage#t=270s

The winch area is shown here in a previous visit at night...

I have outlined the path of the winch so you can pick out the wall better...

You can see the wall backs on to the newer built Car Port style cover over the road at the back of the flight shed.







You can also see path of the slope of the winch here (outlined by red)...







*The Bunker *

Fisheye pics due to the confined spaces.

1.





2.





3.





4. The Flight Shed in the distance...





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.






*D-UK*


----------



## Snips86x (May 21, 2011)

This is fantastic. Loving the fisheye! Superb pics Derelict-UK


----------



## Curious Dragon (May 21, 2011)

Love this report, thank you for sharing.
Love the extra work you have done with the outlining/highlighting. And I agree, the fisheye works well


----------



## klempner69 (May 21, 2011)

Excellant shots DUK..but what an exscuse just to use that fisheye!!!


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 21, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Excellant shots DUK..but what an exscuse just to use that fisheye!!!



I love my fisheye, but in small doses, small is big lol


----------



## night crawler (May 22, 2011)

Well the Video shows what you photographed from the outside. I was wondering how it worked from the photo's but the video explained everything. Dam good bit of researching there. Is you fish eye less than my 10-22 lens.


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 22, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Well the Video shows what you photographed from the outside. I was wondering how it worked from the photo's but the video explained everything. Dam good bit of researching there. Is you fish eye less than my 10-22 lens.





My fisheye is the same focal length but obviously convex so you see more, it is a Tokina 10-17mm zoom fisheye.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic stuff (yet again D-UK ) Great shots made even better by the use of a fish eye !! Praps i should invest in one !! PS I know most corridors look similar but these look very much like those of the ops block at Tilstock !!


----------



## professor frink (May 28, 2011)

I like it, that's in pretty good condition.

Nicely lit shots too.


----------

